# Seven Hidden Features of the iPad Camera Connection Kit



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Seven Hidden Features of the iPad Camera Connection Kit.

*There are a few things that the Dock Connector to USB dongle does that arent advertised. The things it can connect to could save you some money, and add features, too! So read ahead to find out the 6 hidden features Apple doesnt want you to know the Camera Kit can do*.

-- Tom


----------

